# Custom Pen Kit Makers



## iWoodPen (Jun 20, 2016)

I know of only one custom pen kit maker that can take your idea, put it into 3d cad and then create molds and pen components. 

My question, are there others, because for the life of me, I can't find any?

I'm fully aware of silver pen parts. 

Are there others?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 22, 2016)

The only other person I know of who could do something like that is Dan Furlano. Here's a link to an old thread on Fountain Pen Network in which he details his process making a "samurai pen".

LINK

I have no idea whether he would do this work for somebody else to make pens, or if he's still doing it at all -- but if you can track him down, it'll cost you nothing to ask him :biggrin:


----------

